# Water in Sage Smart Grinder Pro



## nick261122 (Oct 24, 2016)

Morning everyone,

My beloved partner was operating on auto pilot this morning and filled the hopper of my Sage Smart Pro with water rather than beans. I know you're not meant to get the burrs wet. They're soaking. How badly screwed is the grinder? Do I just need to take apart and dry? Help! Thanks!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I would be more concerned about where the water has reached -- possibly into electrical / electronic components = UNPLUG.

Open up the machine to see where the water has reached. How much water was poured in ?

@ajohn thoughts / suggestions


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

Depending on the water you've used you might want to consider doing a descale too

Obviously I am not being serious. Hope it can be dried out ok and will work ok.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@nick261122 - that's very annoying.

if it was me, it unplug the grinder, take the burrs apart - in fact, anything that I can easily take apart and dry - and dry it thoroughly.

I would then leave put the grinder away in the airing cupboard for 24 hours, somewhere where it can dry up. If you can remove the casing, I would.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

You need to get inside it and get at the motor. Sounds like it will be flooded. Of course everything needs to dry out but corrosion is a concern.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

The burrs are stainless so no problem there  I washed them a few times

There are videos on stripping them down on youtube. Take note of how the setting numbers work. Set it at the lowest and position the big worm wheel the same when it goes back together.

The engineers calibrate them by turning the same wheel by hand until the burrs touch and then backing off a tiny amount. As you can't power up to set to min you may need to do this after you have put it back together again. Watch you haven't put it back together in a way that the burrs actually rub at min setting. They should run dead clear at a setting of 2 and may slow the motor down a touch at a setting of 1 but don't run like that for long. Going from 1 to 2 means going say to 5 and then to 2. There is some back play in them and that should take it out easily.

If too close at 1 it will really slow the motor down, things warm up and it runs even slower and slower etc.


----------



## nick261122 (Oct 24, 2016)

Thanks everyone. Thinking of just trying to run it again, with the knowledge it may well need to be fixed or replaced in the near future. Anyone know the life expectancy if I just 'carry on' as it were and ignore rust/corrosion?


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

If the electrics are wet more or less zero and probably trip out your house electrics if those are reasonably up to date. Chances of shocks from metal parts, grinds choking up due to water.

 Those are a few things that spring to mind as water has probably got well inside the grinder. Only way to find out is open it all up and look.

I don't think there is anything likely to rust.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

It's a while since I had mine apart. The videos on youtube relate to replacing an impeller that swept the grinds out that has been updated so it's doesn't wear any more. However the basic casing and how it's all help together hasn't changed. If you look at the base the fixing screws can be removed and just the base taken off - easy. You will be able to see any water. Hair drier etc if damp.

If you want to dismantle further the videos will help but may show different adjustment and step counting methods being used. Once the base is off a longish screw driver is needed to go any further but the screws that hold the top in place can be seen.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Whoops can't remember if the base fixing screws are covered with rubber feet or etc but just pop those out if you can't see the screws. I sold mine a while ago.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

nick261122 said:


> Thanks everyone. Thinking of just trying to run it again, with the knowledge it may well need to be fixed or replaced in the near future. Anyone know the life expectancy if I just 'carry on' as it were and ignore rust/corrosion?


 The rust/corrosion I was referring to would be on electronic components e.g. circuit boards etc inside the grinder. That's what water damage is in electronics... That and what happens when you turn something on when there's still moisture trapped.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Circuit boards rust?


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Corrode. The plastic board obviously won't corrode but the copper will form an oxide layer, you can also get electrolytic and galvanic corrosion. The trace of the PCB would be most vulnerable. Even if the water evaporates it's going to leave salts behind. If there has been water inside the grinder and on electronics they need to be cleaned with isopropyl. The grinder might still work for now.


----------

